# I have a few 7up bottles and questions



## Jbeas31 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi all.  I have a few 7up bottles that I would like to figure out the manufacturing dates and any other information about them.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Jbeas31 (Jan 3, 2016)

This is an all 8 bubble 7up ACL.    I have never seen another bottle with the "For the Health's sake don't stir or shake" 
ive seen "for the stomach's sake" before but not this variation.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, Is that a G in a square? Glenshaw usually date coded on the crown top with a small letter.


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 4, 2016)

Check out this link for back labels.

http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/B...UpBottlers.pdf


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 4, 2016)

Here is a link for the glenshaw glass coding. Nice Bottle. 8 bubbles are always good.

http://www.angelfire.com/pop2/collectorscorner/glenshaw.html


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes it does appear to be G. Could be a C.   There appears to be a small G J embossed on the crown top. 

Using the Glenshaw chart would that make it 1938?


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Iggy.  Yes I've read that one and no explanation of the "For the Healths sake" saying is given.   
Though given the original marketing as a drug cure it makes sense.  It's just unusual even in the 8 bubble neck label 7up bottles.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 23, 2016)

Here are some better images of the "For the Healths sake" bottle as well as another 8 bubble neck bottle with 700 G 8 embossed on the bottom as well as a small J on the crown top.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Paper label amber 7up*




I believe this to be a genuine paper label 7up. The age on the label looks correct. Unfortunately it is missing the bubble girl logo. I cannot make out a year on the label but it does say "the Howdy company" on the bottom right.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 23, 2016)

The amber bottle could date to 1936 or 1946. There is always discrepancies with bottle date codes. Have you seen this?

http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/SevenUp_CMunseyRFowler.pdf


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 23, 2016)

I had not seen that particular article. Based on everything else Ive seen the paper label fits more in the 1936 range.

Mentioned in the article:
  "The variety of 7-Up bottles was at its greatest in 1937, the year theSeven-Up Company wasorganized as successor toThe Howdy Company."

Since my bottle label does have "The Howdy Co" on the label Im going with 1936 as the date.  

I appreciate the article Iggy


----------

